# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Brood Comb Disposal

## HJBee

Hi All

Can you compost old black brood / damaged comb? If not how do you dispose of? 

H

----------


## Jon

firelighters

----------


## HJBee

Would you use on a BBQ or too dodgy for transferring any nasties?

----------


## Rosie

> Hi All
> 
> Can you compost old black brood / damaged comb? If not how do you dispose of? 
> 
> H


I steam the wax out of mine then burn the residue (slumgum).  Once steamed I would guess it's safe enough to compost but normaly I would try to ensure that bees can't access old comb in case they pick up some lurgy.

It burns rather black and care should be taken when using it to start a log burner as it it easy to blacken the glass with it.  I am not sure if it would be ideal for a BBQ.

----------


## HJBee

Thanks, will save for my open fire in winter and keep in a sealed box away from prying bees.

----------

